# QLD: Mooloolah River- Happy Birthday to Jew



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Launched onto the Mooloolah before sunrise this morning with Bruza80. This was his birthday trip, as he turned 31 yesterday (bring on the zimmer frame). The plan was to hit the alley around Minyama Island early and then move up into the canals or the marina.

I started off with a weightless setup but soon found the current was making this difficult to present to the fish and to monitor as the sun hadn't yet risen. Brendan had no such worries and had cast out a squidgy lobby to good effect, taking the day's biggest fish quite early. A nice jew, and from under the same boat my only jew has come from. I didn't even realise he'd hooked it until he was calling for the camera.










It was a great start to the day and gave us plenty of hope that the rising tide might be a good omen. We continued along the alley and I managed a bream before my prawn lure got smacked hard. After a disappointingly short fight I brought in a nice size GT from under a pontoon boat. I was quite surprised I managed to turn him so easily on 4lb line but it was good to get another species in the boat.










We then started moving into the southern canal system but found the going very tough. There were bream in there in good numbers, but they proved to be very difficult to tempt. I tried changing weights in case they were sitting lower while the water was high but was still struggling to tempt a decent strike. After changing lures about 4 or 5 times and Brendan going through the same frustrating process we decided to try somewhere different and made a bee line for the marina.

Brendan got done on his first cast by a bream next to one of the yachts and spent a considerable time trying to lure the same fish out again. The fish were much more willing to strike but the current was much stronger and I had to increase my weight to get the plastic in the strike zone. I managed a couple more bream as did Brendan, mine coming on a Damiki Monster Miki that I was jigging. I also caught a tailor from under one of the boats, which added to the day's list of species.










After that it was time to pack up and head in. Tally for the day was one jew, one GT, one tailor and some bream each. Not bad for a lazy Saturday morning.
Joel


----------



## bruza80 (May 31, 2011)

i'm not getting older i'm just turning into a classic


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Top effort guys -well done on the jewie Brendan. Were you able to get out of the wind and did that early shower get you guys ? Nice GT too Joel. I had rain at my place this morning so didn't launch till quarter to seven after it had passed. I'm glad I kept the jumper on as it was quite comfy and reckon it might have been just a little cool. The islands are definately a future spot for summer jackattacks heaps of scope. Cheers PAT


----------



## bruza80 (May 31, 2011)

we got a tiny spit of rain at about 5:15 before ww launched. other than that it was just the bloody wind blowing through making life hard. I reckon it was worse then last weekend.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done fellas,looks like a good day on the water and a nice variety of species.
Congrats on the Bday jew,you can become a member of the AKFF jew club 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19626&hilit=AKFF+Mulloway


----------



## Trento87 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice work on the jew, I managed 8 little ones from round there thursday night the biggest only going 33 though  . Did you get any trouble fishing around the marina? I always get told I can't fish there by at least one old person on a yacht.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Trento87 said:


> Nice work on the jew, I managed 8 little ones from round there thursday night the biggest only going 33 though  . Did you get any trouble fishing around the marina? I always get told I can't fish there by at least one old person on a yacht.


Hi Trent,
we fished the last row of yachts next to the trawlers, there's only one row of yachts there so less chance of being seen by anyone. Thankfully, those who did see us on the day were friendly. I do usually get at least one person having a whinge though, it's worse at the marina at Kawana. 
Joel


----------

